# Thick carvable fake pumpkins



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently bought a set of pumpkin teeth and just love them and want to use them but hate carving pumpkins year after year. i mostly do fake pumpkins and reuse them each year but all of the fake ones i have now are very thin.

the teeth would need to be put into a thick pumpkin has anyone see thick fake carvable pumpkins? I havent had much luck finding any.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Try funkins - according to their site, "The walls of a FUN⋅KIN are generally about one half of an inch thick (a little more for the really big ones, and a little less for the really small ones)..."


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks! its a shame some of their pumpkins only come in crazy colors!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can get funkins at Hobby Lobby. They are pricy so use a coupon.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

sadly we dont have Hobby Lobbies here in south Florida. In fact most of the arts and crafts places are gone all together from here, we only left with Micheals and a few AC Moores here and there


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

There are quite a few in the state, though, if you're willing to drive: LOCATIONS


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Micheals carries them nearer Halloween.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

jaege said:


> Micheals carries them nearer Halloween.


The Michael's stores here only carry the thinner-skinned ones...


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like there's one in Orlando we can go when we visit my parents.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

jaege said:


> Micheals carries them nearer Halloween.


Yeah all of the Micheals around here carry the really thin ones which I normally love except I dont think they will work with the pumpkin teeth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are the teeth flat along the top (where they would theoretically be attached to the gumline) or grooved?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Are the teeth flat along the top (where they would theoretically be attached to the gumline) or grooved?


they come in three sizes and I got all three, they actually attach by pushing down into the pumpkin and using a barbed piece to stay in place since they are made to go into a real pumpkin. The larger ones have a larger barb and I fear its too big to fit into the thin pumpkins


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You could try reinforcing just that area behind the "lips" with clay or something, where no one could see.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

You could reinforce the fake pumpkin with spray foam. I had to make 200+ pumpkins for my pumpkin patch attraction. If you can get access to a instapac foam gun (for packaging) then you could use the same trick. I just foam filled orange Balloons. I loved my results!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Allen H., you continue to amaze. Please tell me how you made "lobes" or whatever for those pumpkins. Tie string around them or something?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm curious about the ridges as well. Do tell!
I'd be tempted to make a few forms for a variety of "stems" that you could use on those babies.
How dense and durable are those pumpkins?


----------

